
Show HN: A few simple games not only for kids - chkas
https://easylang.online/games/
======
sonofgod
Some minor issues:

Hangman:

"REH" is not an english word, "LAMA" should be spelled LLAMA "FAULT" is the
only non-animal.

Maze: Typo: "comming" should be "coming"

~~~
RugnirViking
I was also confused by 'Pard'. Google suggests its a fictional animal from
medival times, but its very obscure. Another confusing one was 'Wal', which I
have never heard of and doesn't look like an English word.

Another small thing to note is that once the monsters start to get really fast
on the maze game, they can travel right through the player without triggering
death

I have to say though, I love the response times, its extremely fast, a joy to
use. It also looks like it would work great on a touch screen

~~~
chkas
Thank you for the valuable feedback. I am not an English native speaker.

------
jansan
I think there is a bug in the Mastermind game. Somehow the dots at the right
are all white now, no black ones appear anymore.

Edit: I think this happens if you press OK at the start without changing the
default color combination.

~~~
chkas
That just means you guessed the colors, but they're in the wrong positions.

~~~
jansan
I don't understand. Just now I had three white dots and one black. How is this
even possible?

~~~
chkas
Only three black dots black and one white would not be possible.

~~~
jansan
Sorry mixed it up, thought that white means correct color at correct position.
I am obviously getting old.

------
reacweb
That's excellent. This gives many ideas of small programs to develop with our
childs. Why introduce a new language ? Do anyone know similar sites based on
javascript ?

------
CiTyBear
This is so green and I was so focused that when I switch tab, all colors were
different (like optical illusion).

I would appreciate you change the colors but it works well !

------
johnfisher57
amazing!! teachers can use tablets or ipads & choose a list of apps/games that
are useful for students, that too without any technical skills!
[https://scalefusion.com/android-kiosk-mode](https://scalefusion.com/android-
kiosk-mode)

------
gumby
Nice for teaching your ai reasoner too

------
threecoins
Probably I'm stupid, but how to play these games, only familiar with memory
and hangman...

------
chkas
There was a bug with "Edit this game with easylang.online". This is fixed.

------
makach
nice language! great examples! very simple, very intuitive! GREAT WORK!

------
nerdponx
Did you create Easylang?

~~~
ac4tw
It seems that way though I'm unsure too--check this link:
[https://easylang.online/apps/easylang.html](https://easylang.online/apps/easylang.html)

------
narad
In firefox, I get a partial page.

In console, there is a warning as "no wasm support" \-- easy.js

~~~
chkas
This means that your Firefox unfortunately does not support WebAssembly
(Wasm), which is necessary for these games. Actual versions of major web
browsers support WebAssembly by default.

~~~
Fnoord
It works perfectly fine in my Firefox (68.0.2, currently latest stable).
Perhaps GP is running ESR or some other old version.

